# What else can you suggest, please?



## 109017 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Hymer b class - around 2003 and I am touring in Eastern Europe.

To date, the water pump has failed, I have replaced the Electroblok before leaving England .... and the gas system has now reached a point where we are about to have it replaced (probably tomorrow - but that depends on whether we have fully understood the language).

And the grey water has at times produced a rather unpleasant smell!!

Is there anything else people think we should be looking at - there are not many "dealers" here and so it would be good to have an idea of items when we come across a good one ..........

All in all, still enjoying ourselves though!

Timbuktu


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

One thing i will say is this if you use a Genny you run the risk of trashing another Electroblok. Newer Hymers do not like Generators.

Always carry a spare water pump they are prone to going.

I think it is about time you started having some good luck.

Safe travels

This is my opinion/s on what I have found out or been advised


----------



## 109017 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. We have bought a spare water pump so hopefully that problem is covered. We aren't running a generator so hopefully that problem avoided also!!. Agree with you re the good luck!!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hey,
Once you get it sorted you will be fine and able to enjoy your van.

We had all of what you had on our maiden voyage.

BFN

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

With the grey waste I would tip some bleach or tank cleaner in and run some water through and go for a run. With the aggitation of the water inside the tank it should clean it out when you drain it.

Do it on a regular basis.

Oh and good luck :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Grey waste*

Can't do electrickery

But grey waste...easiest solution we found,put plugs in their holes ! We also used a goodly quantity of Thetford Waste Tank cleaner with about 40 litres of water, and drove it for 10 miles bumpy miles. Empty the tank immediately you stop so that the solids don't sink to the bottom and stick there.

Repeat once per fortnight.

Cheers

Smick


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we put milton fluid down our plugholes every few weeks as its not as harsh or strong smelling as bleach
hannah


----------

